# Pickled Veggies



## Timothy (Sep 25, 2011)

My whole life, I've loved pickled foods. The veggies in particular. I've rotated 4 half-gallon jars of homemade pickled veggie mix on my kitchen counter for about the last 30 years, eating them almost every day.

In the last 6 months or so, I've completely lost any desire to eat pickled foods. When I think of eating some, it's like an instant "no-way" in my mind, and when I did take a small bowl of them out and took a bite, it was ok, but not good enough to eat them all.

Has anyone else *lost* a taste for a type of food like this?

I'm 59 this coming month, so I've eaten pickled foods for about 50 of those years. This batch got old enough now that I just dumped it all into the trash yesterday. 

I chalk it up to a weird change of food tastes. I wonder what will replace it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2011)

Timothy said:


> My whole life, I've loved pickled foods. The veggies in particular. I've rotated 4 half-gallon jars of homemade pickled veggie mix on my kitchen counter for about the last 30 years, eating them almost every day.
> 
> In the last 6 months or so, I've completely lost any desire to eat pickled foods. When I think of eating some, it's like an instant "no-way" in my mind, and when I did take a small bowl of them out and took a bite, it was ok, but not good enough to eat them all.
> 
> ...



New medication?  Also, sweets start tasting better.  Adjust the sweet in your pickling brine.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2011)

I experience changes from time to time.  It's like your body is 'taking a break' from pickles.  I'll bet you get your pickle Jones back before long.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> New medication? Also, sweets start tasting better. Adjust the sweet in your pickling brine.


 
Come to think about it, yes. The Doc started me on Furosemide and Klor-Con about the time I stopped eating the pickled stuff. Until you said that, I hadn't put the two events together. I wonder if that is what caused it?

Also, hehe, for the first time in my life, I made a batch of fudge yesterday. Peanut Butter/Milk chocolate/marshmallow fudge....it turned out perfectly. Super-Serious Yum on the Yum Meter!



Andy M. said:


> I experience changes from time to time. It's like your body is 'taking a break' from pickles. I'll bet you get your pickle Jones back before long.


 
I hope so Andy. Pickled Gherkins are my absolute favorite. I kinda miss them, but when I try one, it's just not the same any more. I think maybe PrincessFiona might be on the right track with my new meds maybe...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2011)

It's the potassium...


----------



## Timothy (Sep 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's the potassium...


Well, if that's it, then it's a good trade-off.

I get to live longer and no longer care for pickled stuff.

Good trade!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Well, if that's it, then it's a good trade-off.
> 
> I get to live longer and no longer care for pickled stuff.
> 
> Good trade!



I think you can just change to a sweeter pickle.  Are you using a commercial pickle brine/salt?  How much KCl+ does it have in it?


----------



## Timothy (Sep 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think you can just change to a sweeter pickle. Are you using a commercial pickle brine/salt? How much KCl+ does it have in it?


I have no idea about the amount of potassium chloride. I'll have to look at the package next time I'm at the store. You think perhaps that the potassium in the brine is clashing with the potassium in my meds? Interesting!

The Doc started me on the potassium because I was noticeably low. It's now right where it should be in my Labs. I don't know if I had stopped eating the pickled stuff before the low readings or after he started me on the meds. I'm inclined to think the former and perhaps it created the low readings.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I have no idea about the amount of potassium chloride. I'll have to look at the package next time I'm at the store. You think perhaps that the potassium in the brine is clashing with the potassium in my meds? Interesting!
> 
> The Doc started me on the potassium because I was noticeably low. It's now right where it should be in my Labs. I don't know if I had stopped eating the pickled stuff before the low readings or after he started me on the meds. I'm inclined to think the former and perhaps it created the low readings.



There's a big difference and ion can make...makes me wonder what potassium salt is used in the brine.  But if you did lose you taste first and that caused your low levels?  It just sounds like a candidate to me.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2011)

You could pickle using only sodium chloride.  I don't know if that makes a difference.  It's what my parents used and what I used when I took the time to make pickles.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There's a big difference and ion can make...makes me wonder what potassium salt is used in the brine. But if you did lose you taste first and that caused your low levels? It just sounds like a candidate to me.


 
The next time I'm at the store where I buy the pickling mix, I'll jot down the amount of potassium in the mix. 

I'm ok without eating the pickled stuff, but I do miss it. Because of my health issues, I've had to forgo quite a lot of foods. Like I said though, it's a fair trade-off with me. 



Andy M. said:


> You could pickle using only sodium chloride. I don't know if that makes a difference. It's what my parents used and what I used when I took the time to make pickles.


 
I wonder then if the sodium would play havoc with my body chemistry? I've had to almost eliminate sodium from my diet now. When I do eat something with a higher level of sodium, it plays hell with me. I get to live in the little room for a day....


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2011)

Well then.  It's time to revise your plans.  Pickles are bad, stop eating them.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 25, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Well then. It's time to revise your plans. Pickles are bad, stop eating them.


 
Ha! As much as I don't want to give them up, I think you're right Andy. Dang! I have to find a good substitute for them! Fresh veggies are my snackables now. I use a spicy dipping sauce instead of a sodium based sauce for them.

It's almost as good! Thanks for your suggestions Andy and PF!


----------

